# Blueberries in the water?



## mysticmoon (Sep 10, 2008)

Hello gang!! Good day to you all! I was wondering what would happen if I took a bunch of Blueberries and added them into my water that I water the plants with. I figured I would let the berries sit in the water for a week or so then water my plants. Would that harm them at all? Are they too acidic? I am looking to experiment with changing the colour of the buds this way. It's just something I have always wondered about. 
Any ideas?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 10, 2008)

The blueberries will rot.  The water will become contaminated.  It will draw pests.

I don't understand the desire to artificially change the color of the buds...but I remember experiments when I was in school (many, many moons ago) where we put stalks of celery into water that had been colored with food coloring and the celery (somewhat) changed color.  I do not think that this would work with mj however.  You could always just buy a blueberry or purple strain.


----------



## Abso (Sep 10, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> The blueberries will rot.  The water will become contaminated.  It will draw pests.
> 
> I don't understand the desire to artificially change the color of the buds...but I remember experiments when I was in school (many, many moons ago) where we put stalks of celery into water that had been colored with food coloring and the celery (somewhat) changed color.  I do not think that this would work with mj however.  You could always just buy a blueberry or purple strain.



It works, and works quite well.  Suppose to be really bad tasting weed after you feed it some blue food coloring or your choice of color.

Not sure if there would be a natural way...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 10, 2008)

Abso said:
			
		

> It works, and works quite well.  Suppose to be really bad tasting weed after you feed it some blue food coloring or your choice of color.
> 
> Not sure if there would be a natural way...



Do you have any pictures?  I had always read that it didn't work.  I would love to see an mj plant that had changed color with the use of food coloring...  

Food coloring is safe and has no taste of its own--that is why you can use it to color things like cake icing.  If it taste bad, it must have been some other reason or they didn't use a food safe coloring.


----------



## risktaker27 (Sep 10, 2008)

i think i read in high times years ago were a person took fresh blueberries mashed them up and made a layer over the top of the soil right in the pot with the plant.then placed a nother layer of soil over the mashed up berries to keep unwanted bugs away

but all this was too try and give the flowering plant a blueberrie tast not to try and change the color of the buds still thought it was interesting


----------



## Brussels (Sep 10, 2008)

Mystic -- Are you trying to change the color or the flavor of your plants? Perhaps you're simply looking for an alternative fert. You did not say 'why' you wanted to do this.

If you're attemtping to add flavor, it is possible, but it takes a strong concentrate flavoring like lemmon. About four hours before harvest, when the soil is dry, flood the plant with the flavoring mix, and harvest depending on your method...B


----------



## Hick (Sep 10, 2008)

Brussels said:
			
		

> Mystic -- Are you trying to change the color or the flavor of your plants? Perhaps you're simply looking for an alternative fert. You did not say 'why' you wanted to do this.
> 
> If you're attemtping to add flavor, it is possible, but it takes a strong concentrate flavoring like lemmon. About four hours before harvest, when the soil is dry, flood the plant with the flavoring mix, and harvest depending on your method...B



.... I reckon my buds taste like bat crap and worm ****....


----------



## Brussels (Sep 10, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> .... I reckon my buds taste like bat crap and worm ****....


 
LOL, mine too...I've only done lime consentrate with one plant last year, after reading it some place. It was noticable, but I prefer my sweet mollasses fed buds...B


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 10, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> .... I reckon my buds taste like bat crap and worm ****....[/quote
> The highest taste there is!!!!!!!!!!!!:watchplant: :tokie:
> 
> :tokie: :48: :smoke1:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 10, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> .... I reckon my buds taste like bat crap and worm ****....[/quote
> The highest taste there is!!!!!!!!!!!!:watchplant: :tokie:
> 
> :tokie: :48: :smoke1:


----------



## Abso (Sep 10, 2008)

No No No, I have no idea if the blueberries works! 

I'm saying feeding your plants stems food coloring does work quite well indeed, .  Lots of pictures of that actually.


----------



## mysticmoon (Sep 10, 2008)

I just wondered about it thats all. I was not after taste or anything. Just thought it might give it a blue tint for effect you know!
Thanks for all the replys and if I do use the berries I will post a pic when she is done.


----------



## zipflip (Sep 11, 2008)

Abso said:
			
		

> No No No, I have no idea if the blueberries works!
> 
> I'm saying feeding your plants stems food coloring does work quite well indeed, . Lots of pictures of that actually.


 u think u could post some them pix. i'd be very interested in seein them. as wel as others on here i'm sure. thanks
   also why not just  take some distilled water and put few drops food colorin in it enuf to make it  very dark in that color and give ya cured buds a light mist of it and just be sure to make sure they dry again before u store them in case of mold etc...  would that work.
  i myself asked someone in here once bout waterin ya MJ wit water mixed wit food colorin would it change the color of overall plant or buds etc.. and i also referred back to in school where we took the celery stalks an put them in colored water...  and i only got answers NAY on it.  somethin bout the celery bein already cut off from life etc and MJ still bein growing yada yada some technical science stuff  but also maybe i was thinkin that maybe after harvest and manicured leaving stems of buds a couple inches in length off the bud and maybe just submergin the bud stem in dyed water would it try and soak up the color water to displace water thats already evaporated durrin some dryin prior to the color water dip...  jus curious as well.
  i always thought it'd be neat sittin round wit some frenz and pullin out a bag of some all blue color nugs that got ya way blazed.  kind of a novelty thing maybe...  i might actually fool round wit the dippin partially dried manicured bud stems in water  for few hours once after harvest.


----------



## FlyingNatural (Sep 11, 2008)

I believe the only reason one would want to color a bud,would be to make it more appealing to those they are selling it to.If it were possible to do,it would also help the law track you down that much quicker.As far as taste goes,I think this ancient plant we all support here has the most appealing of natural,organic flavors (worm/bat ****).The alteration of the natural order sounds like what one of the new USA VP wannabes wants to do to the Alaskan wild with pipelines, IMO. Blueberries will entertain unwanted pests...


----------



## LowRider (Sep 11, 2008)

yes you can change color of the buds with food coloring. it works. however the best time to do it is right after you harvest. Reason being is the roots act as a filter. cut the bud off with plenty of stem to soak in a cup with water and color of choice. takes a few days or so maybe overnight. there was a guy that did it on Rollitup.org

heres the link to the thread, its pretty cool cause trichs and all change.

Change the xx to tt
hxxp://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/9902-color-my-dreams.html


----------



## zipflip (Sep 12, 2008)

LowRider said:
			
		

> yes you can change color of the buds with food coloring. it works. however the best time to do it is right after you harvest. Reason being is the roots act as a filter. cut the bud off with plenty of stem to soak in a cup with water and color of choice. takes a few days or so maybe overnight. there was a guy that did it on Rollitup.org
> 
> heres the link to the thread, its pretty cool cause trichs and all change.
> 
> ...


 
sweet thanks. definately tryin this wit couple buds come harvest


----------



## BullyBong (Sep 12, 2008)

*First post* 


fdd2blk said:


> snip a branch. fill a cup with a 1/4" of water. add 1/2 bottle of biodegradeable, non-toxic food coloring. put end of branch in the cup. set back in grow room for 24 hours. ta da !!




*Follow up*


fdd2blk said:


> i smoked it.
> 
> DO NOT DYE YOUR WEED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IT TASTE LIKE POO POO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> it turned black and nasty and i dumped it out after 3 hits. blue pot is for smurfs.


----------



## Hick (Sep 12, 2008)

THANK YOU  Bullybong 
IMO, it would only be performed as a method of "deception" anyway.. :hubba:


----------



## zipflip (Sep 12, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> THANK YOU Bullybong
> IMO, it would only be performed as a method of "deception" anyway.. :hubba:


 
dude honest to god i not tryin to decieve anyone by this  LOL  i just think it'd be neat to juat take like 10-15 buds soak em in various colors just for the kiks of it ya know  just somethin different for watever reason i no clue. it'd just be neat man i dont know lol


----------



## risktaker27 (Sep 12, 2008)

:yeahthat:


----------

